# A few pics of the shop



## Woodsman (Sep 11, 2012)

Just a few pictures of my shop. I suppose if you guys want, I could edit this post later to include what tools (specifically) are there, but for now, the table saw is one of my favorites. 

It's a 1939 model Delta Unisaw. It still has the original motor. I found it just after we got the shop "dried in". The ad had it listed as a table saw $50.00. That was it, no picture, nothing else but the number I called and set up a time to pick it up. I needed a saw. Brought her home the next day and rewired her for 220v and put a new blade on her and she's sat in the same spot ever since. A workhorse of a saw IMO. Later that year, I met a cabinet maker that offered me $750 for it, glad to this day that I turned that offer down. 

When I first brought her home......
[attachment=10523]
After fitting with a 52" unifence........
[attachment=10525]

The other acquisition that I made came about year 3 when I started dabbling in cabinets. It's an 8' door clamp table that I found in Washington state for $40.00 (new valued at +/- $5500. I paid $400.00 to have it shipped down and what a time saver it has been when I have doors to build. 
[attachment=10531]
My new router cabinet when I get time to finish it. The plan is to have two routers set up on one side for running rail and stile pieces and one router centered on the other side for other work. I also have my old table that I could use for whatever as well. 
[attachment=10526]
[attachment=10528]
My "I need this for a job right now" raised panel router table. Not the most ideal way of doing it I know, but it does work. I've probably made a couple hundred doors with this router and table and nearly all of those are hickory or pecan.
[attachment=10527]
Salice hinge machine, 8" jointer, Kreg foreman pocket hole machine, 2 delta lathes in the corner on the right, the sanding table, etc......
[attachment=10530] 
And finally, where I spend most of my days.......
[attachment=10529] 

I have several other pictures I will try and post sometime, but it's getting late now so I'll leave it at that for now. Outside pictures to follow as well.

I hope you guys enjoy the pics as much as I enjoy going out there every day. I love my morning commute now. The shop is just out back.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 11, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Just a few pictures of my shop. I suppose if you guys want, I could edit this post later to include what tools (specifically) are there, but for now, the table saw is one of my favorites.
> 
> It's a 1939 model Delta Unisaw. It still has the original motor. I found it just after we got the shop "dried in". The ad had it listed as a table saw $50.00. That was it, no picture, nothing else but the number I called and set up a time to pick it up. I needed a saw. Brought her home the next day and rewired her for 220v and put a new blade on her and she's sat in the same spot ever since. A workhorse of a saw IMO. Later that year, I met a cabinet maker that offered me $750 for it, glad to this day that I turned that offer down.
> 
> ...


Great post! awesome shop! And as far as the delta saw....Nothing like old american iron! Thanks for showing us your shop, I dig it!


----------



## woodsmith (Sep 11, 2012)

You got it going on!  I love tools:irishjig:


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nice shop. The old and new iron are very nice........... Thanks for taking the time to show it off.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 11, 2012)

Jealousy is a sin right ?

Nice shop !


----------



## Final Strut (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like a pretty nice setup. Like the other guys have said it is nice to see the old iron in service. It is pretty tough to beat the durability and quality of that old stuff


----------

